# If you had a Posterior(back2back)birth with #1, what was your second labor like?



## Guppy051708

As the title is, if you had a posterior (sunnyside up, back to back) with your first labor and birth, what was your second like? I am just curious as DS was back to back and it was a 30 hour labor with 100% back labor, and i pushed for 6 hours because of his position. I would say the first 15 hours were very slow going (though not pain free because of the back labor). I am due any day now, and this baby is in a great position. Back is to my left side, and i am told this is a very good position, especially for avoiding another posterior. DS was posterior, basically the entire pregnancy, so im very happy about this and the unlikely hood of having another posterior labor....i know no one can predict the future, but i was just wondering what your experience was like the second time around....i have a feeling it will be much quicker....my pelvis had to open up SOOO very much to get that back to back baby out, so im secretly hoping this one just falls out :haha: but i want to be realistic too.


----------



## chuck

DS was posterior and I had a long labour after a couple days pre-labour ending with synto, epi, and eventually EMCS...failure to progress (I got to 9 and a bit FFS!!)

Typical cascade of intervention

DS2, planned HBAC, positioning was better at the end of pregnancy but I made sure I had better posture etc. 

Labour starting day before EDD with a few cramps and big show, cramps turned to defo ctx and grew in intensity throughout the day until 5pm they were regular.

Sent hubby to pub LOl

Laboured until 9ish when the ctx were 3 mins apart called the MW and hubby, laboured at home until 10cm had a little gas and air but naught baby had turned posterior! Probable because I had done nothing but lay on my side...that was all I could do, I did not like being upright or moving.

I was bleeding a bunch so we transferred.

Baby turned again and was birthed in hospital a couple hours after I got there - it took me a lil while to get back into the swing of things and the buggers put me in stirrups - I couldnt even move myself to protest.

Little joker even did an extra spin on the way out that the MW laughed at.

Normal labour really.

Not exactly short at something like 9 hours from start of active labour to birth with an hour and half pushing but there was a 30 minute ambulance ride in there too.


----------



## Bumbled Bee

BUMP!

I am bumping because I am curious about this too. I had a long hard back to back labour with my first. About 21 hours plus 3 hours pushing that ended in a forceps delivery in the theatre.

I'm 35 weeks now, and the midwife confirmed that this one is currently back to back, although she said it could still change.

Does anyone have any experience delivering a posterior baby in a second time birth?


----------



## Guppy051708

I am happy to report that i had ZERO back labor!!! I couldn't believe it!
I was so scared of having that again, but this time was WAY different than last time!
So have hope hun!
My water broke first and it took about 27 hours for it to properly start (it was just prodominal labor before that, which even that didn't start for 16 hours). Anyways, once my labor was in active. It was very short- 3 hours! No back labor! And only pushed for half an hour! Everything double peaked, so the pain was different...im not sure i would say one was worse than the other, but it was just totally different pain..i welcomed it with open arms, as i wanted to be done lol....actually...know that i think about the back labor was WAY worse...i mean, it was so bad that i didn't even notice the pain of a "real contraction"....I still cannot belive i didnt have that brutal back labor! But i am very glad that didn't happen again! Two very different births indeed!


----------



## Donch03

Guppy051708 said:


> I am happy to report that i had ZERO back labor!!! I couldn't believe it!
> I was so scared of having that again, but this time was WAY different than last time!
> So have hope hun!
> My water broke first and it took about 27 hours for it to properly start (it was just prodominal labor before that, which even that didn't start for 16 hours). Anyways, once my labor was in active. It was very short- 3 hours! No back labor! And only pushed for half an hour! Everything double peaked, so the pain was different...im not sure i would say one was worse than the other, but it was just totally different pain..i welcomed it with open arms, as i wanted to be done lol....actually...know that i think about the back labor was WAY worse...i mean, it was so bad that i didn't even notice the pain of a "real contraction"....I still cannot belive i didnt have that brutal back labor! But i am very glad that didn't happen again! Two very different births indeed!


How lovely you had a positive experience second time round. My story isn't so great :-( DS was posterior from 38 weeks but was hopeful he would turn during labour but he didn't so I laboured 24 hours to get to 5cm...excruciating back labour had epi and took another 11 hours to complete...baby hadn't turned so was delivered vontouse. For DS2 who was born 4 weeks ago I planned and booked a home birth...my labour started at 38+4 after I took castor oil (naughty i know)!! I laboured at home to 6cm but baby was once again posterior so I had been involuntarily pushing for a few hours before it was discovered I was only 6cm and transferred into hosp in an ambulance....had epi got to 9cm baby hadn't descended and after a few decelerations was taken to theatre for urgent section....so so gutted my body didn't do what I hoped it would and was convinced second time round would be easier. Would consider a VBAC for third child but am terrified of a third back labour :-(


----------



## taperjeangirl

My first was back to back, slow and painful, then my 2nd was the exact same but even longer :( Only plus is that once my waters went they practically flew out! 

Praying for a normal positioned baby this time, I want to experience a "normal" labour!


----------



## PaganBride

I laboured posterior with both of my sons, the second being born posterior. I fully expect my third to be the same! I hate the back pain, but as it will be my second HWBAC, it means less pressure across the scar area.


----------



## Blah11

i had another back to back baby. it was much the same pain wise as #1 but things progressed a lot quicker and i was more relaxed so handled the pain better (2nd birth was pain relief free and at home).


----------

